# Para los que cumplimos hoy



## ITA

feliz día para todos, que tengamos un hermoso día junto a los que queremos


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡¡Muchas felicidades para tod@s l@s Geminis que cumplen años hoy!!


----------



## Artrella

*    ¡¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple ITA !!!!     *


pe...pe...pe....pe...pe....


----------



## Phryne

* !!!!FELICIDADES ITA!!!!! *​ 

saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Feliz Cumple ITAAAAAA!!! ¿No somos geniales las geminianas?  

Mis mejores deseos para este día y que cuuuuumplaaaaaaaas muuuuuuuuuuchoooooooooooos máaaaaaaaaaaas!!! Beshosh


----------



## Magg

Muchas felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mis mejores deseos,
Magg


----------



## alc112

Feliz cumple Andrea!!!
que la pases bien


----------



## funnydeal

*¡¡¡   Muchas  felicidades !!!*​


----------



## ITA

Gracias a todos por estar   Es raro esto de hacer amigos virtuales pero está bueno,un beso grande a todos.


----------



## beatrizg

Aunque con algo de retraso, te mando yo tambien un saludo de cumpleaños!


----------



## moira

*Os deseo lo mejor a todos y todas que cumplís años hoy. *

*Aprovecho para autofelicitarme, **porqué hoy también es *

*mi día!!!!!!*

*Lo celebraré en la playa! Besos!!!*


----------



## Artrella

*   Feliz Cumple Moira!!!  Que lo pases genial en la playa!!! Qué suertuda!!!!  Besos desde esta fría Argentina!!!   *

*FIESTA!!  *


----------

